# Yolanda



## Bob S

The Panamanian registered dredger *YOLANDA* passing Tilbury during October 1968 wearing the funnel colours of the Westminster Dredging Company.


----------



## archway

Thank you Bob S. I was one of the masters of the Yolanda at the time the photo of her passing Tilbury, brought back a lot of olf memories. Archway


----------



## Roger Jordan

Here is some more information on the dredger YOLANDA, later named ORANJESTAD. It seems that after transfer to Netherlands control, she did not venture very far because I have not found any movements in Lloyd’s Shipping Index during 1970-89. However, did find a couple of movements when named YOLANDA, and I have added these to the chronology below.
YOLANDA
Twin-screw trailing suction hopper dredger
3116 tons gross, 1642 tons net, 4047 tons deadweight
Length overall 319ft 6in, breadth 55ft 3in, draught 22ft 3in
Fitted with 2 Smit & Bolnes total 6100bhp
1965 Completed by Verschure & Co’s Schps, Amsterdam (ship number CO484) for Compania de Obras Edificias Maritimas Portuarias SA, Panama, with manager (and beneficial owner) Vianini Dragaggi Lavori Marittimi SpA, of Via Della Ferratella 33a, Rome
1966 Left Trieste 20 February for Liverpool (Lloyd’s Shipping Index)
1968 Left Southampton 1 March for Gothenburg, arrived 4 March (Lloyd's Shipping Index)
1969 Lengthened by Verschure, Amsterdam (overall length 105.54m; 3521 tons gross, 1997 tons net, 5802 tonnes deadweight)
1970 Sold to Ballast Trailing NV, Curacao (Netherlands Antilles flag), with manager (and beneficial owner) Van Drijvend Materieel CV Tot Exploitatie, Churchill-laan 123, Amsterdam, and renamed ORANJESTAD
1972 Management changed to Ballast-Nedam Grope NV, Laan Van Kronenburg 2, Amstelveen
1986 Change of registered owner to Amsterdamse Ballast Bagger en Grond BV (Netherlands flag) (no change of manager)
1989 Broken up

Regards
Roger


----------

